# Eastward HO 24



## nurseratchit (May 11, 2006)

Hi All!

My husband and I bought and EHO 24 last year and would appreciate any information and/or experience that others may have had with this boat.

Thanks!
Christine


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

I remember the wood version from when I was a kid back in New England. Nice-looking, chunky little motorsailer, not bad as a sailboat, liked a breeze though since not a lightweight. A tough little boat that'll take you much farther than most 24-footers would think of going, even if not real fast.

Sorry I couldn't remember more. Good sailing.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Eastward Ho Reply*

I have been sailing a 24 for 5 years now and love it. Stable rugged and very forgiving. Let me know if you have some specific questions


----------



## regul8or31 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Selling Eastward Ho 24 Regretfully*

She's an amazing design. The biggest boat in 24' around. A stiff, solid, comfortable sail with room to swing a cat below. I am parting with mine withh deep regret - to sail no more.


----------



## nurseratchit (May 11, 2006)

ewo250 said:


> I have been sailing a 24 for 5 years now and love it. Stable rugged and very forgiving. Let me know if you have some specific questions


Wow!

I'm so excited to get any response on this let alone 2! My husband is the veteran sailor and I am learning. When he is around I will have him ask more questions.

I know one of his concerns is that the chain plates don't seem very strong so he is planning to redo these eventually. Have you had any problems with yours?

What areas have you sailed in? Have you done any bluewater with her? Any info you have on the boat in general would be great---I've not had much luck with Googling in this instance. We'd love to see pics of your boat if you're so inclined.

We just bought ours last September and have only taken her out for one sail so far. Hubby is doing some work on her and she needs some cosmetic TLC but she seems like a solid little boat and we look forward to more sailing.

Thanks!


----------



## nurseratchit (May 11, 2006)

regul8or31 said:


> She's an amazing design. The biggest boat in 24' around. A stiff, solid, comfortable sail with room to swing a cat below. I am parting with mine withh deep regret - to sail no more.


 I'm sorry to hear that.

We do love the space on the boat and look forward to getting her out for a few overnighters this summer. Darn---no cats to swing!


----------



## JACKTAYLOR (Jul 17, 2006)

nurseratchit said:


> Wow!
> 
> I'm so excited to get any response on this let alone 2! My husband is the veteran sailor and I am learning. When he is around I will have him ask more questions.
> 
> ...


I have owned an Eastward Ho 24 for about 6 years and have cruised in Maine, around the Mass Cape and in my local area of Rhode Island. She is a great boat for two for cruising. When we scaled down from larger sailboats we remembered a beautiful one for sale on Marthas Vineyard that we had seen years ago. The gentleman had removed the engine to make more stowage space for his cruise across the Atlantic. We went on line and found five around the east coast and made a beautiful choice. She has, beyond the standards, a Raytheon RADAR, an Atlas Barber refrig system, power winch etc. I would say the only problem with her is not her fault. It's the fault of any small displacement hull. In a head sea she does not have the weight and lenth characteristics to carry her through a head sea and that makes for slow close hauled sailing. I enjoy the boom furling. Down below the atmosphere is great when at anchor and it's a little blowy outside. Our interior is beautiful in that it was all custom designed in teak and it's very cozy. Have a great time JACK


----------



## JACKTAYLOR (Jul 17, 2006)

I have owned an Eastward Ho 24 for about 6 years and have cruised in Maine, around the Mass Cape and in my local area of Rhode Island. She is a great boat for two for cruising. When we scaled down from larger sailboats we remembered a beautiful one for sale on Marthas Vineyard that we had seen years ago. The gentleman had removed the engine to make more stowage space for his cruise across the Atlantic. We went on line and found five around the east coast and made a beautiful choice. She has, beyond the standards, a Raytheon RADAR, an Atlas Barber refrig system, power winch etc. I would say the only problem with her is not her fault. It's the fault of any small displacement hull. In a head sea she does not have the weight and lenth characteristics to carry her through a head sea and that makes for slow close hauled sailing. I enjoy the boom furling. Down below the atmosphere is great when at anchor and it's a little blowy outside. Our interior is beautiful in that it was all custom designed in teak and it's very cozy. Have a great time JACK


----------



## nurseratchit (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for the info Jack! 

We are excited to start sailing her more and sprucing her up a bit. For now we will mostly being sailing the Columbia in Portland, OR and, as we have more time and funds, coastal sailing. We could lose ourselves for years just in the San Juan Islands. We won't be doing ocean crossings any time soon so we think we'll be happy with her for many years to come. She has great space for a small boat and we love her simplicity.

We would love to see pictures of your yacht if you're so inclined. Ours needs some cosmetic updating and I like to see how other people have set up their boats. We had never heard of an Eastward Ho and almost didn't go see the one we ended up buying. We were thrilled since we paid almost half of what the guy with the only other Eastward Ho we'd ever seen was asking. Ours doesn't have all the bells and whistles that the other had but we actually like that. The limited info we've been able to find on the Eastward Ho has been encouraging. Do you happen to know of any good resources with more information on the boat?

Thanks again!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Just looking for anyone sailing Eastward Ho 24.u out there?


----------



## JACKTAYLOR (Jul 17, 2006)

Happy to send some photos but how? Jack


----------



## rieastwardho (Feb 10, 2007)

Just bought a sweet eastward ho 24, got a great deal and it is in great shhape, just needs some of the woodwork redone. Anyone out there with this boat, any pictures?

michael


----------



## cvanderson (Jan 29, 2004)

Tom, and the rest,

We have had an EHo 24 (Manitou) for 17 years now, in Minnesota. Nice, comfortable, spacious, and very beutiful. We get lots of compliments on it’s looks at docks or on the water, even from large power cruisers. 

There was a question about chainplates, which do look small, but here are a few factors in their favor. This is a very wide boat compared to, say, a bluewater boat like a Cape Dory. Wider means less tension when heeled (or rolled). Both have shrouds clear out to the rails, and both are fastened right to the deck. So it’s down to deck and backing plate strength. I made larger backing plates, bedded in with thick epoxy, rather than fastening to the hull.

Some modifications over the years: Twin mid-boom mainsheets, bowsprit, propane heater and cooker, regular head, 35 gal. holding tank, 4 batteries, big alternator, 12v refrigerator, large fore and aft ports in the doghouse for inside steering using a remote tillerpilot controller, stereo, video, microwave, experimental lightning gear, inverter. The list goes on. One project this winter is to make a set of doors for the companionway.

The bowsprit project was successful in a few ways I’d like to mention. It made room for a larger, modern-furling 150% genoa, which in turn added speed and removed nearly all of the weather helm. With the tack further forward, the reduced angle of attack into the wind improved pointing. The bowsprit also looks like it belongs on a classic boat like this.

Lately I’m experimenting with barber hauls for the jibs, rigged inside the shrouds for beating.

I'd show a picture, but the "insert image" icon up there seems to be looking for a web page, which I don't have. I could e-mail an attachment to anyone interested.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Post your pics at a site like photobucket and then paste the direct IMG link in your post.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

CVanderson-

Read this post to get the most out of sailnet. And please don't revive old dead threads. THe post you're responding to is almost a year old, and the thread older still.


----------



## tjr818 (Jul 25, 2009)

*Eastward Ho*

I know this is an old thread, but are there still any Eastward Ho sailors out there?
I am trying to buy one and I need to know as much as I can about them?
I have heard that they are slow, although I'm not in a hurry. I just want to be able to sail upstream sometimes.
Thanks, Tim


----------



## johnshasteen (Aug 9, 2002)

Years ago, we owned Thumbelina, an Eastward Ho 24, we sailed her all over in all kinds of weather. We were sailing from Union Wharf on Boston Harbor down to Marion - as we were heading out of the Cape Cod Canal, the CG station was flying Gale flags - but we headed out into Buzzard Bay anyway. We took a pounding, but Thumbelina did just fine. Great little boat.


----------



## voice3 (Aug 28, 2008)

tjr818 said:


> I know this is an old thread, but are there still any Eastward Ho sailors out there?
> I am trying to buy one and I need to know as much as I can about them?
> I have heard that they are slow, although I'm not in a hurry. I just want to be able to sail upstream sometimes.
> Thanks, Tim


I have an Eastward Ho 31'. I purchased it last year and absolutely love it. I've heard some refer to the Eastward Ho's (24' and 31') as motorsailors, but I don't think this is a good description. It's just a good, solid, full keel sailboat. With my 120% genny I can get up to hull speed in 9-10kt winds with no problem. These boats were built by Clark Ryder (better known for the Southern Cross and Sea Sprite) through contract with the Portsmouth Yacht Company. The 31's have nearly the same specs as the Cape Dory and Pacific Seacraft 31's, but for a lot less money. The 24's are very similar to the 31's, except smaller, of course.


----------



## tjr818 (Jul 25, 2009)

*EAstward Ho*



cvanderson said:


> Tom, and the rest,
> 
> We have had an EHo 24 (Manitou) for 17 years now, in Minnesota. Nice, comfortable, spacious, and very beutiful. We get lots of compliments on it's looks at docks or on the water, even from large power cruisers.
> 
> ...


Hi, I wanted to make this a PM, but I am too new to the sysstem for that to be allowed.
Hello,
I realize that this is an old thread, but I am considering the purchase of an Eastward Ho and I would like some more information about them. Can you help me?
Any advice, cautions, or pictures would be most appreciated. If you are having trouble posting pictures you can e-mail me at "[email protected]".
Thanks, Tim


----------



## 2677 (Oct 21, 2009)

*Eastward Ho 24*

 I have a Eastward Ho 24 here on the west coast of Florida. Would it be possible to email and possiblly cal. My email is [email protected]
Thanks Norman



cvanderson said:


> Tom, and the rest,
> 
> We have had an EHo 24 (Manitou) for 17 years now, in Minnesota. Nice, comfortable, spacious, and very beutiful. We get lots of compliments on it's looks at docks or on the water, even from large power cruisers.
> 
> ...


----------



## johnshasteen (Aug 9, 2002)

Years ago, we bought Thumbelina, an Eastward Ho 24 ('74 with navy hull, a 30 hp Bukh diesel and tan bark sails) from a guy in Boston, sailed it for a season in the area, then parked it for the winter at Burr Bros Marine in Marion. In the spring, we flew up, provisioned her and headed out for Galveston, TX - long, but interesting voyage. Strong, little, go anywhere boat with the cabin space of a thiry footer. Years later, we sold her in Houston to a retired military guy, who moved aboard.


----------



## svdividedsky (Apr 5, 2010)

*eastward ho*

I have been sailing my eastward ho for 7 years and have about 5000 miles on her between the western Caribbean, the Chesapeake and the eastern Caribbean. She is a very good sea boat. I redesigned the deck and interier so all thats really left of the eastward ho is the hull but the first year I sailed her she was factory and you do get a lot of space for 24'


----------



## Lopezian (May 2, 2012)

Greetings Eastward Ho sailors--some seven years later.....

Hey, Tom, are you still there?

We're pursuing an Eastward Ho in Portland. There can't be too many of them there. Do you still sail yours, nurseratchit, or am I looking at your boat a couple of owners later?

Cheers,

Lopezian
(as in Lopez Island: moving to Portland soon)


----------



## truewin (Jan 23, 2013)

I like it when these old posts keep going. It makes a one-stop-Google-shop for a lot of info on some esoteric topics and boats without having to chase down a bunch of different threads.

So keep posting anything you can think of about EHo24s. I recently became aware of these boats and am very interested in what people have to say. Out of nowhere, EHos made it onto my short list.

Can anyone comment about build quality and hull thickness?

Thanks.


----------



## truewin (Jan 23, 2013)

Lopezian,

Have you seen the Eastward Ho on ebay? I posted about it on the other thread.

24' Eastward Ho Sailboat in Sailboats | eBay Motors

How is your search in Oregon going?

I've also been looking at Danica 16s. A nice little boat I'm sure I would get a lot of use out of if I got ahold of one.


----------



## Sea Lion (Jun 26, 2015)

I have a '78 EH 24, and can't say enough about her. Solid, tough as nails, with lots of character. She's not fast, but she's strong. Kind of reminds me of a larger craft shrunk down to 24'. Full, long keel (with a tiller driven rudder) makes this little ship very stable. Some say it makes tight turns difficult/slow, but I've not found this to be the case, and by pumping the tiller sort of like a fish tail, I can get her to swing into dock pretty easily. It's a heavy boat for its size (7,000 pounds), but you will be thankful for the weight in heavier seas. At any rate, I've had terrific fun on mine, and have never felt unsafe outside the (Boston) harbor.


----------



## truewin (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi Sea Lion,
How long have you owned your Eastward Ho, where did you purchase her, how much, and how far have you sailed outside the Boston harbor? Also, how much wind and what size seas?


----------



## rbp (Jul 17, 2016)

HI Guys, in an eastward ho 24, what is the ballast material and is it encapsulated in fiberglass? Also anyone have issues with hull? I am also thinking about adding a bowsprit. any advice on length?


----------



## dhlacey (Nov 3, 2016)

I just purchased an Eastward Ho 24 and I am awaiting its arrival home. I created a FaceBook group "Eastward Ho 24" Let's get a more immediate and dynamic vehicle for sharing info and greetings.


----------

